# My puppy



## jacksonsmom (Jun 10, 2008)

Here's a picture of Jackson (hope I added it right)! He's 12 wks. old today. He's a really good puppy, practically housebreaking himself! I'm so proud of him. I'll be so glad when he gets his last round of shots next week. I'm anxious to take him out for walks and to meet other puppies/dogs so he can really burn off some energy.


----------



## 2poos4me (Aug 30, 2008)

He is absolutely adorable. What a face! You are going to have so much fun with him.


----------



## Roxy (Apr 4, 2008)

He is darling, that is what I have to look forward to. Our puppy (hopefully a black boy) will be in our home in a couple of weeks. He is 8 weeks old now. How many shots do you have before you can take him out? I know rabies is at 16 weeks (at least here in Calif).


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

He's a tiny lil guy 

Curly hair for so tiny moose didn't get curly for a long long time.


----------



## jacksonsmom (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your replies. Roxy, he's got to get one more shot in addition to his rabies. He's sooo ready to play with other puppies. I can see a difference in his energy level (increasing) every week! I'm going to try to get him into a doggy daycare for one or two days a week while I'm at work. I wish I had a fenced in yard so I could just let him run and burn off the energy. Have any of you had any experience with the invisible fences? I'm having a hard time wrapping my brain around them being "safe" for the dog.


----------



## Roxy (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi, I know nothing about those invisible fences either. Post a note somewhere and see if anyone else has. I love the curls, I have seen the puppies pics from last week and they have grown so much in 2 weeks. My pup will be here soon, love the curls. Roxy was as curly as yours when I got her.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I guess I missed these pics. Very cute pup. 

I agree with Todd, he has very curley hair for such a young pup. Thats great though...my Eli was just a big wave of fur at 12 weeks. lol

Thanks for sharing him.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

What a spunky monkey he is. So gorgeous


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

We have an invisible fence and it has a lot of advantages but don't know if I'd be comfortable leaving our dogs unattended all the time if we weren't in an out all day. With Abbie (our collie) it wouldn't bother me at all because she hangs out so close to the house but Max runs around the boundaries and encourages visitors. I worry about kids and dogs coming in the yard.


----------



## Angie (Aug 31, 2008)

What a gorgeous puppy. The blacks remind me of gorillas in the face with their black face and expressive eyes. Very cute!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

He is lovely, so many curls! Looks so soft!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

what a beautiful puppy - he is curly - so loveable! reminds me of Cardi


----------



## Rosey-lover (Oct 4, 2008)

What a cutie.
How big is he? 
I personally would not trust my dog to be out in the yard alone because to many other dogs and kids that come over without asking and just start playing with her. It really worries me sometimes cause they fight over her and pull on her, and she only weighs 2 lbs.
Like I said he is adorable.


----------

